# Yiiiiiipppppeeeeeeeeeee! I just got shiping notice!!



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Now I just wish I had done 1 day shipping instead of two.  So I will have to wait out the weekend for it to arrive on Monday but that's better than waiting until December and I'll have it for over the long Thanksgiving weekend... 

I'm sooo excited... Now how am I going to sleep for the next several nights!!!


TheresaM


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations Theresa!! How exciting and to solve the issue of no sleep... there is always KindleBoards.com!!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats on getting a shipping notice! It seems it's like winning the Golden Ticket these days.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL Angela, with all the posts I need to catch up on that could take me 4 nights.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Now I just wish I had done 1 day shipping instead of two. So I will have to wait out the weekend for it to arrive on Monday but that's better than waiting until December and I'll have it for over the long Thanksgiving weekend...
> 
> I'm sooo excited... Now how am I going to sleep for the next several nights!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

That will take me months!!!  But I'll get back to them, I mostly only read series so I have to get back to them........eventually...maybe.... if I want to know how they end I guess at least most of them are not on Kindle format yet so I'll have to read my books.... maybe.....um eventually....

Theresa


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats, bkworm, remember to try to be restrained when opening the door for the UPS man/woman, no fair attacking him/her.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Congrats, bkworm, remember to try to be restrained when opening the door for the UPS man/woman, no fair attacking him/her.


I think I scared the FedEx guy!! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Woo hoo!  Good for you!!!  I got mine to!  Mine will arrive sometime Friday.  The agonizing wait is almost over!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats, Theresa!!! (And you too, Vampyre!!) Woo-hoooo!!

You're both fortunate you selected the quick ship method. I was actually so concerned about the $Moo-lah$ I spent for the (precious) thing that I opted for the (super slow snail mail) free shipping method in order to keep costs down. Oh, my, what a mistake that was. If it wasn't for this wonderful board I would never have made it through those agonizing *EIGHT* days it took for it to get delivered.

-X-


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks.  when I first ordered, I chose the standard shipping.  After seeing how bad the waiting was, I quickly upgraded to over night.  The Kindle is the hardest thing I have ever waited for.  I've wanted one since I saw the very first ad last year.

I have watched and re-watched every movie on the Kindle page countless times.  I can't believe that within the next 12 hours or so, I will have one at last!


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

Good for you, it's so exciting when the special little box arrives.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Woo hoo! Good for you!!! I got mine to! Mine will arrive sometime Friday. The agonizing wait is almost over!


Vampyre that's fanastic! Boy we're going to have a whole bunch of excited Kindlebabies!!

Congrats and Woo Hoo to all!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre and Theresa, how exciting! I can't wait for your reports when you first hold your Kindles in your hands...

L


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Thanks. when I first ordered, I chose the standard shipping. After seeing how bad the waiting was, I quickly upgraded to over night. The Kindle is the hardest thing I have ever waited for. I've wanted one since I saw the very first ad last year.
> 
> I have watched and re-watched every movie on the Kindle page countless times. I can't believe that within the next 12 hours or so, I will have one at last!


I did the same thing, changed the shipping to two days about 10 hours after I ordered, then said "what the hail" and upped it to one day. Now that one day is TODAY!  I wish we had a happy dance emoticon.

Last night we had just finished watching a movie when I opened my email and THERE IT WAS! I gasped and scared my husband half to death. He is ready to get me one of those special coats that lets me hug myself all the time... I think he'll be almost as happy as I am when Bibi gets here. Little does he know she will be going EVERYWHERE with me. LOL!


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> He is ready to get me one of those special coats that lets me hug myself all the time...


LOL! We just practiced using some of those "special coats" in school the other day (nursing school). I could help!!

Seriously, so glad the wait is about to be over for you all!!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL Angela, with all the posts I need to catch up on that could take me 4 nights.


I'm on here everyday and I still can't catch up on all the posts. I have missed so many
of our new members and lots of topics; there are just so many now it is hard to get to them all.

Hope you Kindle arrives safe and sound after this long wait...Yippeee, hopefully Monday!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Woo hoo! Good for you!!! I got mine to! Mine will arrive sometime Friday. The agonizing wait is almost over!


That is great Vampyre...let us know how it went, as soon as you 'wipe the drool off your chin' and you can 
type on your keyboard once again, after the Grand Arrival of you KINDLE!

I've got my fingers crossed that TODAY will be the day for you.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO Theresa!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

> I wish we had a happy dance emoticon.


Here you go!
























Here are a few i found. Just right click on the one you want, copy and past the url and ad the image codes.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Yippee for Vampyre!!  

I had mine set for free shipping and then like Vampyre I couldn't take the wait so I changed it to one day then to two days cause I had a hard time justifying the extra money. Then when I finally decided to give in and do it 1 day it ships!  I have to wait out the weekend but it actually works out. I have no time this weekend to play with it and it would be too much of a temptation! 

As for attacking the UPS guy well, they are used to me. It's coming to my office at work so I'll be very nonchalant and run up and grab it out of his hands... I only hope my boss is out when it arrives so not to see me scare the poor ups guy to death. But then again my boss may find it funny as we get a lot of shipments and he won't know it's for me he'll think I'm just all excited that our products have arrived.

Oh and I just love those white coats that allow you to hug yourself all day long, makes me feel so loved  !!!

LOL I love the bluish green guy!!!

TheresaM


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I can see me more like Dino when Fred comes home.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I can see me more like Dino when Fred comes home.


Ok now you've done it,,,, I'm laughing so hard my coworkers are giving me weird looks!! ......oh wait... that's normal!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I was trying to find an animated gif for it but couldn't.  Got my cheese burger cooking and have resorted to Tom and Jerry on TV.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I was trying to find an animated gif for it but couldn't. Got my cheese burger cooking and have resorted to Tom and Jerry on TV.


At least I will have work to distract me on Monday! I haven't seen Tom & Jerry in ages. How are they doing? What part of the country are you in? on on pacific time (lol I should have just told Amazon I'd come pick mine up!!!!) so it still a few hours before ups would show up but is it getting close for you? I'm living vicariously through you today in anticipation of mine. I'll keep checking in until yours arrives.. Then will have to find something else to keep my attention span... which is very short if I' not reading!

TheresaM


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope I'm on the east coast.  With cable, you can always find cartoons.  I'm watching old Mad TV episodes now.

I just finished the cheese burger.  I heard something at the door.  It was my cat TYPO.  She wanted in to use the litter box.  Yep, she wont go outside.  She comes in to use the litter box then wants back outside.

Fuzzy is just the opposite.  She hates the litter box an will pee on me if I don't let her out.  After the first time, I learned my lesson.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

my cat squirrely is the same. He'll spend all day outside then bang on the door just to use the litter box and go back out!  I stopped complaining after a while because I realized I didn't have to worry about the doggie coming in to kiss me with kitty breath!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

The cats are also great guards.  When the UPS guy shows up, TYPO will let me know by getting all skiddish and starts looking for her hidey hole


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The cats are also great guards. When the UPS guy shows up, TYPO will let me know by getting all skiddish and starts looking for her hidey hole


I think cats make better guard dogs than dogs. My dogs bark and growl at everything from birds to people so I never know whats up. If I'm sleeping and the dogs start growling I no longer panic, I look at the cat, if he's just laying there doing nothing I know its just another animal in the yard. However, if he gets nervous gets up and runs for a hiding place I know I'll need to call 911 instead of going back to sleep.

He's also a great warning for my door bell. He goes crazy before someone actually rings or knocks on the door!

TheresaM

Well I hope your ups person does not wait until 6pm tonight to deliver!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I feel like I am in the home stretch now.  With in the next 4.5 hours it will be here.  

Once, it was late in the day and I checked the tracking on an order a year or so ago and it said, "Delivered"!  I looked all over for it and finally found it by the front door.  It was hard to see because of the shrubs.

Another time, some dogs I used to have, got out and ran off with my package.  I found it in the neighbor's yard.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bkworm and Vampyre..... a double header!!!  This is so exciting..... we're all there for you!!!!!  We all get "Kindle-bumps" when someone has a Kindle on the way.... and now we have both of you!  We can't wait to hear your reactions..... bet they exceed your expectations like our own Kindles have done!!!  Are you tracking it online with UPS/FedEx??  That's way fun too!!  I had mine followed down to the time it was finally loaded on the delivery truck.  We live way up on a hillside.... so I met the UPS gal at the bottom of the stairs the minute she pulled into our driveway.  I had to explain that I was more than a little anxious for that particular package from Amazon.... just so they didn't expect me to race down the steps like that for any other package!! HA!!  Keep us posted..... deep breathing.... lots of pacing/checking the window.... more deep breathing....  we need Lamaze for Kindles!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I love on line tracking.  I wish they had GPS chips so I could see where they are now.  I could save them a trip to my house.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL. I wish we had camera's at work in the parking lot so I could see them pull up. As it is our door beeps everytime it's opened so I know on Monday everytime the door beeps I'm going to be jumping up all excited and then very disappointed when its an employee, FedEx, postal and NOT ups LOL.

The good thing is I'm the one that signs for all the packages so at least I don't have to 'hurt' someone to get my package when it arrives. Though everyone here knows I'm going bonkers waiting for the shipment that someone will probably try to get to it before me. I just have one thing to say:

'Stay away from the Chocolate and my Kindle and no one will get hurt'  

TheresaM


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL. I wish we had camera's at work in the parking lot so I could see them pull up. As it is our door beeps everytime it's opened so I know on Monday everytime the door beeps I'm going to be jumping up all excited and then very disappointed when its an employee, FedEx, postal and NOT ups LOL.

The good thing is I'm the one that signs for all the packages so at least I don't have to 'hurt' someone to get my package when it arrives. Though everyone here knows I'm going bonkers waiting for the shipment that someone will probably try to get to it before me. I just have one thing to say:

'Stay away from the Chocolate and my Kindle and no one will get hurt'  

TheresaM
========================================

Posted on: Today at 11:15:41 AM Posted by: Vampyre
Insert Quote
I love on line tracking.  I wish they had GPS chips so I could see where they are now.  I could save them a trip to my house.  
=========================================

That's too funny, Vampyre & Theresa  

I, like others, can't wait for you two to get your Kindles and post your reviews!

Hang in there!

Marci


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

> I, like others, can't wait for you two to get your Kindles and post your reviews!


Yes, I understand, so we will stfu.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yes, I understand, so we will stfu.


Forgive my ignorance, V., but what does "stfu" mean?

Btw, I adore your cats' names! (I used to have a dog named Rivet and a cat named Chug.) Have you named your Kindle yet, or are you waiting until you get to know its personality?

-X-


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

In short it means "shut up about it".  I was saying you all probably wish we'd shut up about it, but I was joking because I know this is an experience every kindle owner went through.  It's almost like a rite of passage.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL X. I'm glad you asked. I spent the last 10 mins trying to figure it out. 


Is it there yet? is it there yet? is it there yet? is it there yet? is it there yet? is it there yet?  as my dad used to say whenever we asked if we were there yet... just 20 more minutes. Didn't matter that we were 2 hours a way LOL.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> In short it means "shut up about it". I was saying you all probably wish we'd shut up about it, but I was joking because I know this is an experience every kindle owner went through. It's almost like a rite of passage.


Oh, yes, I get it now. Ha - I can be so clueless sometimes. Thanks for the 'enlightenment' on the jargon.

But, PLEASE, do not stfu about it! I've really enjoyed following along with your story, from "SEND IT SEND IT!" to "OUT FOR DELIVERY!" And I'm anxiously waiting to hear your reaction when you get it (and the name you give it).

-X-


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

<---slaps forhead...  I wont be naming it.  It should be here in about 20 minutes   Then you will see "IT'S HERE!!!" scrolling by.  Hopefully that will not be followed by, "IT'S DEFECTIVE, SENDING IT BACK !!!"  That would make lil Vampy an angry crazy mad man.

Yep, just 20 more minutes.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> <---slaps forhead... I wont be naming it. It should be here in about 20 minutes  Then you will see "IT'S HERE!!!" scrolling by. Hopefully that will not be followed by, "IT'S DEFECTIVE, SENDING IT BACK !!!" That would make lil Vampy an angry crazy mad man.
> 
> Yep, just 20 more minutes.


Ha-ha! You're a funny guy, Vampyre.

Just so you know: I started to freak a little when I turned mine on for the first time right out of the box and, and... NOTHING happened. Nothing, I tell ya. So, I plugged it in for a charge, which took about 15-20 minutes, cuz it already had a good charge on it, and then when I turned it on it flickered and flashed a bunch and then everything was perfect. *Whew!*

-X-


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I am planning for that.  I have an area set up for the charger.  I plan on plugging everything in before I turn it on.  I is close enough to the couch for me to use it there.  

well that is if it gets here before dark(5:30)  there is no lamp there!  Excuse me gotta find a working lamp!  

Wouldn't have this problem if my stupid mighty bright wasn't mighty broken.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre, is it here yet? 

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Date/Time Status Location 
Nov 21, 2008 8:35 AM OUT FOR DELIVERY BLACKSHEAR, GA  
Nov 21, 2008 8:15 AM ARRIVAL SCAN BLACKSHEAR, GA  
Nov 21, 2008 6:53 AM DEPARTURE SCAN JACKSONVILLE, FL  
Nov 21, 2008 6:11 AM UNLOAD SCAN JACKSONVILLE, FL  
Nov 21, 2008 6:10 AM ARRIVAL SCAN JACKSONVILLE, FL  
Nov 21, 2008 4:30 AM DEPARTURE SCAN LOUISVILLE, KY  
Nov 21, 2008 1:47 AM ORIGIN SCAN LOUISVILLE, KY  
Nov 20, 2008 10:07 PM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US  



Close. very very close.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Bkworm and Vampyre..... a double header!!! This is so exciting..... we're all there for you!!!!! We all get "Kindle-bumps" when someone has a Kindle on the way.... and now we have both of you! We can't wait to hear your reactions..... bet they exceed your expectations like our own Kindles have done!!! Are you tracking it online with UPS/FedEx?? That's way fun too!! I had mine followed down to the time it was finally loaded on the delivery truck. We live way up on a hillside.... so I met the UPS gal at the bottom of the stairs the minute she pulled into our driveway. I had to explain that I was more than a little anxious for that particular package from Amazon.... just so they didn't expect me to race down the steps like that for any other package!! HA!! Keep us posted..... deep breathing.... lots of pacing/checking the window.... more deep breathing.... we need Lamaze for Kindles!!


A TRIPLE header because I've been waiting too! But NO LONGER! It's HERE! I've opened the brown box and am now admiring the Kindle box... will be opening in a minute. I'm shaking I'm so excited!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> A TRIPLE header because I've been waiting too! But NO LONGER! It's HERE! I've opened the brown box and am now admiring the Kindle box... will be opening in a minute. I'm shaking I'm so excited!


WOO HOO Songbird! So excited for you, we will be waiting for another post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Come on Vampyre! You're bring up the rear! "Move your bloomin' arse" as they say in _My Fair Lady_

Betsy


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> A TRIPLE header because I've been waiting too! But NO LONGER! It's HERE! I've opened the brown box and am now admiring the Kindle box... will be opening in a minute. I'm shaking I'm so excited!


Congratulations on your delivery, Songbird!!! It's, it's.... it's a Kindle!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats Songbird!  Enjoy your kindle! I'll be dreaming of mine until Monday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Come on Vampyre! You're bring up the rear! "Move your bloomin' arse" as they say in _My Fair Lady_
> 
> Betsy


I can move it till the cows come home. It wont make the UPS guy come any faster and if he saw me it may scare him away


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations Songbird!!  

Vampyre, any word yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

20 minutes


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

HEHEHEHEH HAHAHAHA *snort*...oops... hehehe *snort*


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Good grief Vampyre ... 447 posts and you don't even have your Kindle yet!

This board is going to be flooded onceit arrives. On the other hand, maybe you'll be so busy reading you won't have so much time to post here.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh Songbird, what a great way to top off Kindle's 1st Birthday Week!!  Can't wait to hear how the two of you are doing!!  My MaKK came on a Friday and what a great week-end we had!!  I planned it that way because I knew I wouldn't be able to concentrate on work after he arrived.... and I was right!!  And.... this seems to be one device where the "new-ness" just doesn't seem to wear off..... it just keeps getting better and better the longer you own it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Good grief Vampyre ... 447 posts and you don't even have your Kindle yet!
> 
> This board is going to be flooded onceit arrives. On the other hand, maybe you'll be so busy reading you won't have so much time to post here.


I suspect the latter...

L


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> He is ready to get me one of those special coats that lets me hug myself all the time


Do those coats come in different colors? I'm afraid with my coloring I would look a little washed out with the beige.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got to stop reading this thread.  My stomach is jumping up and down and it's not even me that has just gotten (Yay) or is waiting for my Kindle to arrive in 20 minutes.  

Vamp, Jacksonville is the cue for my siren song, too, only yours goes north and mine goes south.  Once my package is in Jax, I know I'll have it the next day.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahhhhh...  It's everything I expected and more.  I'd spent the morning refreshing the shipping status with no changes and checking the front steps just in case I didn't hear the knock.  When my husband came home for lunch I was driving him nuts so I went to clean up the kitchen while he ate.  When he finished his lunch and was heading back to work I refreshed the shipping status and it said DELIVERED!  I about knocked my husband over running to the front door and THERE SHE WAS!  I saw the UPS truck driving away so she had JUST gotten there.  I ran in asking if my hubby wanted to see her before he went back to work, he just shook his head and told me I was weird.  So I shooed him out the door and opened the Amazon box.  

The box Bibi came in was beautiful!  After looking at the pretty box for a while I opened it up and spread all of the goodies on the table.  I plugged her in (it took only 20 minutes for a full charge), put her in her cover, and started scanning the Users Guide.  I couldn't wait very long before I pulled up one of the books I had purchased, and I was reading!  What joy!! Adjusting the text, checking my Content Manager for all of my new books, just getting comfortable with her.  It didn't take long!

I have to take her to see my mom now, I was supposed to have lunch with her but couldn't leave the house in case UPS came.  

Later!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Well kids, it looks like we are heading for a 6:30-6:45'ish delievery.  Oh well.  I got my lamp set up by the couch and my supper has been eaten.  I am ready to go.

Once I have my Kindle, my post count will drop quite a bit for a while.  you see I only work 2 days a week and even when I work, I can still post here.  I have lots of free time and this is a good place to spend some of it.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Yay!!!!!  Congrats, Songbird!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Woo hoo Songbird!  I guess I am bringing up the rear.  

I am pretty relaxed now.  I know it's coming, it's almost here, I've eaten and the stress from all this has made me really sleepy.  maybe I'll just cuddle up with the box and open it when I wake up.



Yeah, right!!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Well kids, it looks like we are heading for a 6:30-6:45'ish delievery. Oh well. I got my lamp set up by the couch and my supper has been eaten. I am ready to go.


Man got my hopes all up that it was time to go home,,, then looked at the clock... only 2:21pm. Oh well at least is afternoon but,I'll still be here - at work waiting to hear your kindle arrived.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

vampyre don't fall asleep!  You might miss the UPS knock or something!  

And don't it just figure, when it's something you really, really want that they deliver it super late and if it's not, then you get it nice and early.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I know the stupid defective light came at 1:00.  It wasn't even interestesd in it much.  OH well cant be more than an hour to go.

Watch i show up around 8


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

woo hoo Songbird, congrats on finally receiving your kindle.  We all know how much you'll enjoy it! 

Ok Vamp now its your turn.  Looking forward to your received story!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

me to!


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Now I just wish I had done 1 day shipping instead of two. So I will have to wait out the weekend for it to arrive on Monday but that's better than waiting until December and I'll have it for over the long Thanksgiving weekend...
> 
> I'm sooo excited... Now how am I going to sleep for the next several nights!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

My order date was November 7 with a delivery date projected for Dec 1-4.  With some luck yours could ship sometime next week.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

SongBird, I'm excited for you.  I can tell you and Bibi will be so happy together!

I have to wait until Tuesday for my little Kindle.  I can't believe I didn't choose next day delivery!  Next week I'll be going through the same thing you and Vampy are experiencing today.  

Hope you enjoy your first Kindled book


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre?

Betsy


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Vampyre?
> 
> Betsy


He hasn't posted in the last 45 minutes - I am so hoping that it is because he's opening up his new Kindle!!


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

fingers and toes are crossed for vamp!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

20 min?  Still wating...it's almost here...or else   

Nope still waiting I wont keep ypu all hanging.

God is trying to teach me something right now...or playing a cruel joke on me.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> 20 min? Still wating...it's almost here...or else
> 
> Nope still waiting I wont keep ypu all hanging.


Sheesh!! Would you believe that I am actually more anxious and impatient for you to get your Kindle, Vampyre, than I was for me to get mine?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

UPS has never been this late and it's Friday.  If they don't come I wont see it until Monday.  All this stress for nothing.  I needs to get here soon.

I want to experience my Kindle-gasm!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> UPS has never been this late and it's Friday. If they don't come I wont see it until Monday. All this stress for nothing. I needs to get here soon.


I'm waiting for UPS as well. It is 6:08 now, and this is not late at all. I've had him show up as late as 8:30. The closer we get to Christmas, the later they will show up with home deliveries.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

8:30?!  I I don't know if I can handle that.  I'm getting very anxious now.  I'd call them but we don't have a local number listed.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't take this any more..I'm gonna,,,gonna... i don't know but I'm gonna!


You can call the regulare 1 800 number and they should be able to help.

TheresaM


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vamp, if it did say 'out for delivery', I'm pretty sure they have to deliver today.  Have you checked to make sure it doesn't say 'delivered'.  And searched your porch?  I really do feel for you. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh yes, constantly.  That happened to me once.  They left it in the wrong place and the shrubs hid it from me.

Still says it's out for delivery so there's not much I can do but hang in here and deal with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> 8:30?! I I don't know if I can handle that. I'm getting very anxious now. I'd call them but we don't have a local number listed.


This is cruel and unusual punishment. Does UPS know how many people are waiting for Vamp's Kindle?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I am breaking out the rocky road, screw a bowl, I am eating from the container!  This is serious!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Does UPS know how many people are waiting for *Vamp's* Kindle?


HaHahaha!!!! You are so right! In fact, my next door neighbor is a UPS driver, I've got half a mind to go rip him a new one for this totally unacceptable delay...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Well all the ice cred did was make me cold and give me a head ache..7:42!  an OMG it's here!!  

Be back after I get this all check out!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vampyre, I don't want you to be disappointed - but don't be surprised if that package is actually your Kindleboards T-shirt. It should be arriving today as well.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> OMG it's here!!
> 
> Be back after I get this all check out!!!


WOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (and it's about friggin' time I might add - okay, my UPS driver neighbor is off the hook now.)


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Yippppeeeee! Now I can and go home and enjoy the weekend.  Then on Monday go crazy until the UPS guy shows up at work! 

enjoy your Kindle Vampyre....All weekend long!!!

TheresaM


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Vampyre, I don't want you to be disappointed - but don't be surprised if that package is actually your Kindleboards T-shirt. It should be arriving today as well.


Oh. Hmm, well, hey, maybe it's both!! *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't believe I'm clicking refresh on this thread to see if Vampyre posts.  It's as bad as the day I waited for Eleanor.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Vampyre, I don't want you to be disappointed - but don't be surprised if that package is actually your Kindleboards T-shirt. It should be arriving today as well.


I'm hoping it's both or THE Kindle! Vampyre would be soooo disappointed if he doesn't get the Kindle, he has been waiting so long.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No news is good news, right?  It wouldn't take this long to find out it's a shirt?

Betsy


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Well it looks like UPS finally made the delivery for Vamp.  I'm anxiously waiting his next post.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Hurry UP V.  I just chewed my fingernails down to my wrists.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL Dori


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No news is good news, right? It wouldn't take this long to find out it's a shirt?
> 
> Betsy


Unless, um, he -needs a moment-  to get over his disappointment? No, in all seriousness, I think you're right. I sure hope you're right...


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Has to see how it fits.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

This is torture, I hope he posts SOON!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Has to see how it fits.


Noooooooo!! she screams


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No news is good news, right? It wouldn't take this long to find out it's a shirt?
> 
> Betsy


If it's only the shirt, Vamp is either banging his head against the wall or lying in the dark with a cold compress on his head and moaning.

We're with you in spirit, Vamp! Fingers crossed. Candles lit.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Dori said:


> Has to see how it fits.


Hee-hee!

Dori- I must say, you are a wry one! I always get such a kick out of your comments!

-X-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hopefully his Kindle is in better condition than the Mighty Bright was...

Maybe the delay is that Vamp has figured out his Kindle has a name after all...He just doesn't want to tell us.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

man, i wasn't this anxious about a kindle delivery since waiting for mine to come!  Vampyre?  Post sumthin already!

The universe would be too mean if it was just the shirt, that's dirty pool...  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindleboards members waiting....


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vamp? You there?

He's gotta be Kindling!!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> man, i wasn't this anxious about a kindle delivery since waiting for mine to come! Vampyre? Post sumthin already!


I know, I know!!! Now he's making *US* wait! C'mon already, will ya?!

TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!! TELL US!!

(I don't know how to that scrolly thing.)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Vamp? You there?
> 
> He's gotta be Kindling!!


Gotta be!! Does he realize what we are all going through waiting for a post? Hey Vamp are you doing this intentionally??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone PM'd him?

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny!!! Heck I'm going to have a beard of my own if he doesn't hurry up!   Now I hope it won't be that long Betsy!!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

Lessee, which could it be:

1. got the Kindle, passed out from joy.
2. got the shirt, passed out from disappointment
3. ate too much Rocky Road, passed out from braine freeze
4. ran out the door to check for UPS, passed out from pine cone to the head

Hoping it's No. 1...


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there a full moon tonight?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

^^^ seriously....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The crowd gathers....


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG you are making me fall out of my chair laughing.  I have been watching and waiting with you and am so excited for Vampyre.  Makes me re-live the wonderful agony of waiting and pure joy of opening my Kindle!     Wish I had found my way here while I was waiting for mine...what awesome support!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


I like that.

I can't believe I paid this much money for something that doesn't work and had to wait this long...

OK just kidding. I was messing around with it and noticed it didn't have all of my books on it so I had to go to the store and send everything to me. There is probably a way to do it from the Kindle but the computer was faster for me.

I was mainly just exploring it and stuff making sure all the buttons work and stuff. first thing I did was plug it in so it could charge while I fiddled with it.

I was very engrossed with it, reading bits and pieces from the FAQ, guide, my books, and Bible when something hit the window really hard. 
It scared the crap out of me. apparently with the new light on in the living room, Fuzzy thought the window was open. She almost knocked herself out. I had to go out and find her.

About the only thing I don't like is the key board. I have a hard enough time with regular sized keys. Oh well I didn't buy it to type with so it's no big deal.

I also noticed my cover only seems to have to notches that cover the inside corners of the Kindle. Is that normal? I though it had 3/

The on off switches for power and whispernet couldn't be in a worse place if you use the cover.

I had no trouble reading anything. It all looks great. I had no trouble holding it nakies or covered. I may like covered better once I get used to it.

I am just so happy it's here and our agonizing wait is over. I can't wait to show it to my sister.

Thank you all for helping through this tough waiting period.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

*lights a real cigar*

More satisfying than the virtual kind Vamp is about to pass around.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Whew,  now I can eat my dinner.    

j/k  Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I can't believe I paid this much money for something that doesn't work and had to wait this long...


Oh, that was MEAN, Vampy. Very mean.

But, I got over it and I'm glad you got it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO VAMP!!! Congrats, it's here FINALLY!

Happy Kindling to you!!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I was very engrossed with it, reading bits and pieces from the FAQ, guide, my books, and Bible when something hit the window really hard.
> It scared the crap out of me. apparently with the new light on in the living room, Fuzzy thought the window was open. She almost knocked herself out. I had to go out and find her.


Oh my Goodness!! Please tell us Fuzzy is okay?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Where were all of you last time I bought a stick of RAM online?


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Just let us know the next time you are ordering something Jim, and we'll cheer you on!  

At the moment I'm waiting for my new Blackberry Storm to arrive tomorrow.  Won't be in near as pretty a box as my Kindle...and nothing will quite top the moment of opening that box...but I am still excited.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It took Vamp 1 hour and 9 minutes from receipt to telling us about it.

Ann


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111one

And yep, the cover only have two corner thingies, I use the elastic band to hold in the right-hand side.  I never turn off the Kindle or Whispernet, so the placement doesn't bother me.  The eInk only uses power when it changes the look of a page and there's no burn-in, so you don't really need to turn it off unless you're in a plane with crabby flight attendants.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111one
> 
> And yep, the cover only have two corner thingies, I use the elastic band to hold in the right-hand side. I never turn off the Kindle or Whispernet, so the placement doesn't bother me. The eInk only uses power when it changes the look of a page and there's no burn-in, so you don't really need to turn it off unless you're in a plane with crabby flight attendants.


If you want to recharge every other day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Just let us know the next time you are ordering something Jim, and we'll cheer you on!


Does that work for me too? I just ordered "A Colbert Christmas" for my son for his un-Christmas present. (He's Nicholas and we always give him something on the feast of St. Nicholas.) Although it's not even released until the 25th of November, I'm REALLY hoping it arrives before the end of the weekend so I can just give it to him while he's home and won't have to mail it up to him.

Ann


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats Vamp, glad it was the kindle and not the tshirts.



> I also noticed my cover only seems to have to notches that cover the inside corners of the Kindle. Is that normal? I though it had 3/


 The cover that comes with the kindle only has the 2 notches at the inside corners. I don't mind the original cover, once I figured out how to get the lil tab to hook to the back of the kindle, it's actually pretty secure. Although I am hoping for a m-edge cover for Christmas.

again glad it's finally here and now you get to enjoy it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The heck with the Kindle, we wanted to know if your Kindleboards shirt came, Vampyre!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Ann:  Given that it doesn't air until Sunday (the 23rd), there is no way you will get it by the 22nd.  Sorry.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ann: Given that it doesn't air until Sunday (the 23rd), there is no way you will get it by the 22nd. Sorry.


My bad. . . I mean before the end of T'giving weekend. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The heck with the Kindle, we wanted to know if your Kindleboards shirt came, Vampyre!!!!


HA! *thumbs up*


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> My bad. . . I mean before the end of T'giving weekend. . . . .
> 
> Ann


Depending on what delivery choice you picked, it should show up on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I  guess it arrived...

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

There was a pretty box?  All I have is shredded card board scattered about the room.

Fuzzy is fine.  She is curled up in my bed snoozing.  I want to be in here to but I don't have any available sockets left in her for the Kindle to charge on.  I have a lot of stuff plugged into this room.  It's where I spend most of my time.

Later on I can go back and figure out how to do some of the cooler things y'all were talking about.

I am off to do some Kindling before I have to go to bed.  I get up at 5 tomorrow for work.  Monday i will try using the USB cable to get my free books off my hard drive,  woo hoo!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I guess it arrived...
> 
> L


"God bless us, everyone."


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> 1) About the only thing I don't like is the key board. I have a hard enough time with regular sized keys. Oh well I didn't buy it to type with so it's no big deal.
> 
> 2) I also noticed my cover only seems to have to notches that cover the inside corners of the Kindle. Is that normal? I though it had 3/
> 
> ...


1) Yep.
2) Yes, it's normal. Only 2 notch things - but it works fine if you get it in right, and then further strap it in by looping the elastic band around the very bottom right corner of the Kindle.
3) Big YEP.
4) Glad you got nekid to try it out. Always good to know what works.
5) Be forewarned... She's gunna want one. Please link thru the amazon link on this site when you buy it for your sister as a holiday gift, that way this board will get $35.90 of your purchase.

So glad you got it and like it! Now please go check on Fuzzy...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."


"You despise me, don't you, Betsy?"
"I suppose I would if I thought of you at all."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

“You okay, Jim? How do you feel?”
“Young. I feel young.”


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vamp, I missed your happy post because I was off doing some pointless domestic chores.  I would much rather have been here.  But I'm doing a happy dance for you now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "You okay, Jim? How do you feel?"
> "Young. I feel young."


"What in Heaven's name brought you to Kindle Boards?"
"My mental health. I came for the humor."
"The humor? What humor? We're a humorless God-zone."
"I was misinformed."


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

> Be forewarned... She's gunna want one. Please link thru the amazon link on this site when you buy it for your sister as a holiday gift, that way this board will get $35.90 of your purchase.


Me buy her one? If she wants one, she has a job and a husband with a job. She can buy her own. She is a dog breeder and sells small breeds. A typical puppy sells for about the price of a Kindle.

If she does buy one, I'll try to get her here to do it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Vamp, I missed your happy post because I was off doing some pointless domestic chores. I would much rather have been here. But I'm doing a happy dance for you now.












woo hoo!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Meanwhile someone else is singing the Happy Song


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

*YEAH, VAMPYRE! HAPPY, HAPPY KINDLING!!!*​
You may not get the sleep you need 

On a side note, when you have time--what kind of breed does your sister have? I'm interested in becoming a pet owner of a small dog breed. Glad your cat is okay!

Have an awesome weekend!

Marci


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

She breeds several small breeds. She has a lot of dogs. Being a serious lover of animals, she takes very good care of them and refuses to over work them.

Name any popular small breed. If she doesn't have it, she will know a reputable dealer somewhere in the South East that does.



> YEAH, VAMPYRE! HAPPY, HAPPY KINDLING!!!


I have a few things to take care of here and it will be Kindle time!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> She breeds several small breeds. She has a lot of dogs. Being a serious lover of animals, she takes very good care of them and refuses to over work them.
> 
> Name any popular small breed. If she doesn't have it, she will know a reputable dealer somewhere in the South East that does.
> 
> I have a few things to take care of here and it will be Kindle time!


Hi, Vampyre -

Just a note, I love your enthusiasm  for your kindle and the input you give to kindleboards. Very contagious...

How does she manage to breed more than one or two? That is quite an undertaking! The breeds I'm interested in are Maltese and Havanese. Perhaps either of you know some books to recommend for either breed?

Thanks again,

Marci


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

> Hi, Vampyre -
> 
> Just a note, I love your enthusiasm for your kindle and the input you give to kindleboards. Very contagious...


It's my job..it's what I do. then I go home...



> How does she manage to breed more than one or two? That is quite an undertaking! The breeds I'm interested in are Maltese and Havanese. Perhaps either of you know some books to recommend for either breed?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Marci


She has a lot of Kennels/pens. Each one is a nice size and usually has one male and two females in it, but not always because she doesn't breed her females every time they come into heat so they get rotated out to a male free pen on their down turn.

Each section of her pens has a breed of dog like poodle, shitzu, Lhasa, pom, Chihuahua and so on. I don't completely understand how she does it all but it works and she does a really good job managing it all.

They have 10 acres of land and also have horses. It's like my own private petting zoo when I go over there.

Now back to my Kindle! I have been playing with it all day. I just went to Feedbooks and got a couple of free books. This is just too cool! I need to peruse that site more to find some that I really want to read.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

read THE BEETLE  and tell me how it turns out and I won't have to read it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Dori said:


> read THE BEETLE and tell me how it turns out and I won't have to read it.


The Beetle?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I got it from freekindlebooks.com











99c AT Amazon but they tell you you can get it free on internet. Their price includes free wireless. LOL


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> woo hoo!


Hey Vamp!! Sorry I missed your excitement. Had a few family emergencies to take care of with my parents. So glad your kindle finally arrived and hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I grew up as a kennel boy and on the dog show circuit.  THANK GOD that's over with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hey Vamp!! Sorry I missed your excitement. Had a few family emergencies to take care of with my parents. So glad your kindle finally arrived and hope you are enjoying it.


Yes, I was devastated you weren't here. It broke my little heart you weren't here to share my joy. I am kidding.  Family is way more important than anything else. I hope everything worked out OK.

I had a great day at work with my Kindle exploring Feedbooks and downloading a couple of free books. This was my first full day and the charge indicator still looks completely full even though I did use Whispernet briefly a few times.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yes, I was devastated you weren't here. It broke my little heart you weren't here to share my joy. I am kidding.  Family is way more important than anything else. I hope everything worked out OK.
> 
> I had a great day at work with my Kindle exploring Feedbooks and downloading a couple of free books. This was my first full day and the charge indicator still looks completely full even though I did use Whispernet briefly a few times.


lol... glad you had a great day with your kindle! I have soooo many free books downloaded to my computer and haven't had the chance to move them over yet.

Things are OK. My mom's last surviving uncle, age 96, passed away this week and I am the official chaperone for my parents! They don't drive at night and with it getting dark by 5:30, they need me a bit more this time of year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all that.  I'm not a big fan of funerals but there's no real way around them.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Sorry to hear about all that. I'm not a big fan of funerals but there's no real way around them.


Thanks... I'm not a big fan either, but daughterly duty called!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre Good to hear that you are enjoying your kindle and that it arrived ok and in working condition!!!

Happy Kindeling!!

theresaM


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

> Thanks... I'm not a big fan either, but daughterly duty called!!


I understand.



> Vampyre Good to hear that you are enjoying your kindle and that it arrived OK and in working condition!!!
> 
> Happy Kindeling!!


I have tried almost everything I can think of and so fat it has worked flawlessly. I even loaded a couple MP3's on it and then had to look up how to get them to play before I remembered <alt>'

.

I also transferred more books from my computer to the Kindle. They were from freebooks an i downloaded them last week. I don't get where people are saying Kindle has a limited supply of books. They're all over the place if you look.

Today I also realized how a Kindle would be beneficial to someone studying classical lit. Like most of you, in just one day, I have more than I can possibly read in a month or more


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

uh oooh if you've already added enough for more than a few months I'm in trouble!!  I already have several months reading of DTB's around and now with having a kindle I will be getting some of the classics because I won't have to carry such a heavy book. Plus it will be easier to take places so more reading time when standing in lines.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

For classics buff, Kindle is the thing to have.  I used Feedbooks for the first time today and it was so cool.  They will download to your Kindle just like the Amazon store and they are free.

There's a whole section about free books else where so I wont go to far into it.  It's great having my own customizable personal library with me where ever I go.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> For classics buff, Kindle is the thing to have. I used Feedbooks for the first time today and it was so cool. They will download to your Kindle just like the Amazon store and they are free.


Same with manybooks!

I haven't yet figured out how to download from the other sites, such as the one you mentioned above. But I was THRILLED (remember: I be a techno-moron) when I followed the instructions given somewhere here on this site and actually downloaded free books and documents (including the US Constitution) instantaneously via the whisper-thingy-dingy. It was awesome. I am now quite eager to learn how to do the same instant Whisper-ing download from other sites (such as the one you mentioned). I hope to figure out how within a week or so.

P.S. Hey, V-dude: I am so happy you got your device and that you like it! I know these things ain't perfect yet but heck, who is? And, as far as I am concerned, it is by far good enough to make me happy. (Altho, if amazon removes web access to the free book download sites, as was rumoured in another thread here, I would definitely be changing my tune and may consider returning it for full refund).


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Xia,

The feedbooks thing is very easy. The step by step instructions are here: http://www.feedbooks.com/help/kindle.

It is way cool to be able to get free books as easily as purchasing them from Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

> Altho, if amazon removes web access to the free book download sites, as was rumoured in another thread here, I would definitely be changing my tune and may consider returning it for full refund).


I don't know about the refund but the web browser is too cool and I do like it. I would send them some serious "WTF are you doing?" letters.

Feedbooks is really easy to use. I didn't even have to log in to use it. I just looked for some interesting books, selected them and Bam! nearly instant download! Too Cool!

I didn't know manybooks would let us download via Whispernet. I did the computer/usb route with it.

I think before Amazon discontinued the browser, they could offer it at a nominal cost. Hopefully they could improve it some as well. It's too cool to dump.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I didn't know manybooks would let us download via Whispernet. I did the computer/usb route with it.


On the Kindle use the browser to go to www.mnybks.net and you'll be able to download their guide which you can then use from the Kindle just like the feedbooks guide.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

so very cool.  Will do it when I get home.  Whispernet has chewed upmy charge today...I don't want to get too low before I can recharge.

I don't think using my prtable DVD player's power supply would be a very good idea.  Blowing up my Kindle on my second day would just suck so bad.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Xia said:


> Same with manybooks!
> 
> I haven't yet figured out how to download from the other sites, such as the one you mentioned above. But I was THRILLED (remember: I be a techno-moron) when I followed the instructions given somewhere here on this site and actually downloaded free books and documents (including the US Constitution) instantaneously via the whisper-thingy-dingy.


Xia, what site did you download the US Constitution from? I would love to have that on my kindle.

TheresaM


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I just spent the last 30 min. showing off and demoing my Kindle.    I think I did a pretty good job.  These things almost sell themselves.  door to door Kindle sales is the life for me.


----------

